# What species is it?



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

I just picked this guy up on friday. He is about 4-5" long. I think its a spilo, but im not sure. I think the belly might be to yellow, the one I had before was a gold colour, not bright yellow like this guy.

Sorry for the picture quality, I only have a cheap kodak digital camera.


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

another pic


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

one more


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My guess would be S. spilopleura (it has clear eyes, right?)


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

yeah, the eyes are clear, with the exception of a black stripe running vertically in the center of the fish's eye, this is on both sides, and is only about 1/16" wide.


----------



## clarence (Jun 8, 2004)

mine looks like that but its got red eyes either side of the black vertical stripe , any ideas ?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

The fish in the pic is a beautifull Spilopleura...!!!











clarence said:


> mine looks like that but its got red eyes either side of the black vertical stripe , any ideas ?
> [snapback]1179542[/snapback]​


Your fish might be Maculatus.A pic of it will help.Spilopleura is a complex spiece and personally have many questions about......


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanks for the replies, its very much appreciated.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

clear eyes = spilo...

orangish reddish eyes = Mac

so maybe it is a spilo?


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

It looks more like a S. spilopleura (I think I can see a clear terminal band on his caudal fin)


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

there is a small clear band at the top and bottom of the tail, but in the middle it is black right to the tip of the tail.


----------



## eriesteelheader (Mar 28, 2004)

it's a s. spilopleura - also sold in pet shops as "gold piranha"


----------



## devil (May 19, 2005)

gold spilo


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

It look like a s. spilo.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

husky_jim said:


> The fish in the pic is a beautifull Spilopleura...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think its a mac.
Looks the same as my mac.

but like said above

Spilopleura is a complex spiecies.

But what the hell hes beautifull!

heres mine so u can compare it


----------



## piranadon (Sep 9, 2005)

jimbo said:


> one more
> [snapback]1179394[/snapback]​


he looks just like mine i think its a gold spilo


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

S.maculatus


----------

